# Ick on Colomesus Asselus



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Guys, long time no post I know.

Anyway, I've recently set up a 46g bowfront planted tank. I've got two colomesus asselus puffers, 12 glo-lite tetras, 3 otos, 8 japonica shrimp, 1 juvenile angelfish and 1 gourami (about 3" not a gold or pearl or "honey" I forgot the name though)
All of these fish used to be in a 75g bare bottomed tank with planted driftwood and discus. Obviously, the temperature kept ick at bay.
Now, however, (yesterday to be specific) one of my puffers has 2 ick spots on him. I'm in the process of heating up a 10g tank to use for treatment. My question is, what medication should I use. I know quickcure is too strong to use on smooth skinned fish. Should I just use heat and salt? 

What are your recommendations?

water parameters:
Nitrate, 25ppm
ammonia, 0
nitrite, 0
temp, 76F
ph, 7.8

I'm not sure if it affects anything, but i also just started (as in 5 days ago) using a nutrafin co2 canister (non pressurized).


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

bumping because i still need to know how to fix this.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Maracide, maybe? I only say that because I've heard that it's not as stressful as other meds.


----------

